# Royce watches



## Dave955i (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,

Has anyone any information regarding Royce watches?

I own a Royce 17 Jewel winder from the late 60's and seems to have a decent movement ,accurate to approx 20 seconds a day.

Any replies are appreciated.

cheers

Dave


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my Royce watch .Keeps good time for its'age 1950s I believe .Large for an old watch approx 38mm .not convinced if original bracelet though.


----------

